# OUR CINDER-BOY IS GONE



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

we've known for such a long time that our cinderfella would be going to the bridge soon. when it became very, very clear that it was time, dr. lisa and vet tech sara came to help send him on his way...and on monday morning our dear cinder-boy very peacefully slipped out of his frail body into the spirit world. he had just celebrated his 13th birthday in march.

cinderfella was a quiet, happy boy who asked for nothing and was grateful for everything. for many years he was a blood donor dog, giving the opportunity for life to countless other dogs. he never complained, even at the end when his kidneys failed and the toxins began to overwhelm his system. he was my first non-german shepherd and my first rescue experience. he was a very good boy, who will be greatly missed by his dad, his mom, and his pack.

keep on dancin' bud...you were one-of-a-kind, and we'll never forget you. 

http://hearthsides-cinderfella.blogspot.com

for the story of his rescue, please scroll to the bottom of the blog and click on "older posts".


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

I'm incredibly sorry. There are no words that will ease your pain. I do understand that a hundred years wouldn't have been long enough to love your boy. May your loving memories give you some small solace on this dark night. 

You're in my thoughts tonight.


----------



## Keegan62 (Aug 17, 2008)

So sorry for your loss
The site you ahve for him is wonderful and all you write brought me to tears


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

What a beautiful being. 

I could look at him all day-I am so sorry for your loss. 

I am so happy he was rescued and loved.


----------



## ozzymama (Jan 17, 2005)

My most sincere condolences.


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

He sure looked to be a sweet, gorgeous boy. I am very sorry for your loss.








CinderFella.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

My condolences to you Katherine. CinderFella was such a lucky boy to have found you! Run Free Cinder


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## vomonyxhaus (Feb 15, 2009)

To a good old boy.... REST IN PEACE....
And I am so sorry for your loss..








beautiful web page, brought me to tears


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

What a face... What an amazing soul... How fortunate that you got to spend those years together. I'm so sorry for your loss.

Run free and healthy, beautiful boy...


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Oh I am so sorry you have lost Cinder. He sounds like he was the best ever dog! 

Run free Cinder-fella.


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

My deepest condolences to you on your loss. I know how you feel having lost my heart dog in March to cancer. 








sweet baby


----------



## OkieAmazon (Jun 14, 2005)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

What a sweet and gentle boy he was. Your tribute to him was very moving and the pictures of him really captured his sweetness. You could really see what a special boy he was. It sounds like he had a wonderful life with you. It's so hard to lose such a special boy. I'm very sorry for your loss and am amazed how you continue to help other dogs in need as you're grieving for your own loss.

Rest in peace, Cinderfella. Heaven has another angel.


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

Oh Katherine, I'm so sorry to hear this about Cinderfella - he looks like such a grand, nobel fellow who loved life. They just don't live long enough - rest in peace, Cinderfella - play hard at the Bridge with all of our furkids that you will meet there


----------



## srfd44-2 (May 20, 2004)

God Speed, Sweet Boy, God Speed. Save a dance for all of us.


----------



## Allie (Aug 7, 2008)

What a beautiful companion Cinderfella was - inside and out. He gave so much and had such a great life with you. I am so sorry for your loss. The blog tribute is wonderful.

Mary Lou
Allie (GSD) and Murphy (my rottie chow rescue now 10 years old)


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

Run free and roll in the grass over the bridge, Cinder-fella. You will be remembered forever by your best friends and leave with them a life time of smiles.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

as the days are passing, the thought that has struck me the most is that even though every dog is unique and one can never be replaced by another, when you have a purebred like a gsd, there is always another of the same breed to bring into your life and love. you can get another of the same color, the same type, the same lines. there will never be another cinderfella. thank you all for your kind words.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

I am so sorry for your loss. Each one of these dogs are special in their own way. While some may look alike, the personalities and qualities are so different. I love each one of my dogs for who and what they are, I don't compare one against the other, I just love them for who they are.

RUN free Cinderfella.


----------



## TG (Dec 31, 2004)

What a beautiful and soulful face...on top of that, a great dancer. RIP Cinferfella. May your dance card be full.

I'm sorry for your loss Katieliz.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I can't get over the sweetness in Cinderfella's face.







What a lucky boy and how lucky you were to have him in your life! May you cherish all of the wonderful memories of times you shared.


----------



## rockhead (Jul 8, 2007)

I went to your blog. The trust in that dogs eyes brought me to tears.

Goodnight, sweet prince.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

he was such a good, quiet and unassuming boy, that i did not realize what a big hole he would leave in our life, or just exactly how much we would miss him. cricket, our african grey keeps calling (in a very small voice)...cinnnder, cinnnder.....


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm so sorry... I just had to let our girl go.. Though she was young, happy and strong. Putting her down is a pain that I doubt I will ever get over, it's more than sorrow and grief, it's guilt and a feeling of betraying her, she trusted me with her life, and I stole it. 
I know the pain you are in now, our 16 year old GSD passed last year... but feel blessed that he was an old guy, he got to live out his journey and he will see you again.


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

I am so very sorry for the loss of sweet Cinderfella. What a lovely soul shines from his eyes. He was a lucky pup to be loved so well for so long. Hugs and prayers of comfort to you and your family at this difficult time.


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. What a fantastic journey in this life he had and the other canines he helped save are a testament to his life. What a blessing to have been his caregiver and parent all those years.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

thanks robert, yes, that's exactly what it was, a blessing. we all miss him and aren't used to him being gone yet.


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

It is so hard, that hole they leave in us. I still remember when Maxie died, the days following, doing stuff alone, doing, buying stuff for me, not us, not her. Rushing to the car after work to let her out, and seeing the empty back seat. Its hard, I know only too well. Take care.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

well i was sitting here following up on some dogs when the doorbell rang, it was UPS. our cinderfella is back home again in his little "green" container, ready for burial under the black wegelia bush. i still have his good friend (my boy) dakota's ashes, just haven't ever felt it was the right time to bury them yet. i think i'll put them side-by-side under the bush. all these animals are so special.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. He sounds like a wonderful dog and you were very lucky to have each other for such a long time.

Run free cinderfella...


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

we can't believe it's been a year since cinderfella left for the bridge. we took a few minutes tonight and read through this thread again, and posted a short memorial update on his blog. so many people here have lost such special dogs as the years go by. may they all rest in peace.

HEARTHSIDE'S CINDERFELLA


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

R.I.P Cinderfella xx


----------



## Duncan (Apr 20, 2002)

Rest in peace old boy. Find my Duncan and wait for us.
Very sorry for Your loss


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss...


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Wow, a year. It doesn't seem possible. 

Beautiful tribute. :hugs:


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Trina (Sep 11, 2009)

That is a beautiful tribute to Cinderfella. Such a lovely way to remember him and honor his life.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

RIP Dear Cinderfella with your friends.


----------



## GSDtravels (Dec 26, 2008)

You can tell just by looking at him that he was special. What a kind face. Sleep peacefully sweet boy. So very sorry for your great loss.
:rip: Cinder


----------

